# 67 A/C Duct



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all. Working on my first project, and there is a few electrical issues to work out. While removing the dash to diagnose why the blowers weren't working, the A/C duct that runs from the heater box under the dash to provide air to the 4 vents just fell apart. One of the previous 2 owners had it out sometime in the past and they had broke it, since is was put back together using a ton of sealant? silicone? who knows? 
The original parts leading from this duct to the vents are a different compound and are in fantastic shape, but this piece is toast. 
I read all the posts, but did not see anyone else with this problem. Is there a source for repo, or even a collector unit out there that bolts to the heater box? Year One has hoses in different sizes, but no collector unit. Ames has nothing. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

ac duct is not being reproduced and only originals work, few if any will interchange. They can be glued together if not too cracked. no silicone though.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

PM me with offer on a cracked one that is repairable.


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Might have to just try and make this one work. My brother is a mechanic, and his advice was "Might be worth checking the applications on some of the epoxy's for now." Sounds as good as any advice I've seen yet. Might even be able to mock one up using fibreglass. 
I can live without A/C, but I need the defroster to pass Provincial MOT safety standards. Thankfully that's a seperate duct.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

only need that ductwork for dash vents, nothing else.


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help, Pontiac. It was a bonus getting an A/C car, but I'd expect that with a car sold in your State of Texas. Car came from Houston, I'd imagine it gets plenty hot and humid in the summer. No issues not having the A/C, I'm a roll down the windows type of cruising guy.


----------

